# BW Monday, 8 Apr



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Pushed away from the ramp @ 6:20 am. First cast @ 6:35 am. Water temp: 65°. Light wind early increasing to "white cap" speed by 8:30 am. Mostly sunny. Fishing I-10 bridge to just south of Oyster Pile ramp. First strike approx. 7:45 am on a popping cork with artificial shrimp. Second and final strike of the morning resulted in a 35" stripper tipping my MANUAL scale at 27.5 lbs. Hit a gold & red Super Spook. Good thing I had replaced the hooks w/ 4-X strong and using 50# Sufix 832 braid. The REAL story is this was the first time I had fished my new 60 series Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCl(Salt) reel mounted on a new Abu Garcia 8' Heavy Volatile rod. I hope this was a good omen!
!! I released the fish.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Biggest Striper Ever*

Great catch Eagle. That's the largest Striper that I have ever heard of coming from either Bay. What is the largest you have ever heard of?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've seen 30+ lbs in upper parts of the river caught at night


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It's great that you released it. Maybe ours will get up to the 70 lb. mark; like the recent catch from Alabama. What is the state's program for true stripers? Are they still releasing hatchery fish?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Way to go bro ! nice fish ! how did the new rod handle ?

basnbud


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

That is a nice catch! Thanks for the report


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BnB: Rod handled really good - having said that, I probably should have ordered a MH rather than the H. 8' is about as long as the cain poles I fished with as a young'un. The reel is sweet and handles the 50# braid well. One thing for sure - I can really cover a lot of water. I can sling a Super Spook so far that I can't see the lure's action. I was so excited from FINALLY hanging a fish that I can't tell you how long the battle lasted. Be he really pulled my little boat all over that large body of water on the north side of the bridge.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy cow! Nice!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Man I have been throwing top water for days and haven't even had a boil around it! How deep did you say you were?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Just north of the I-10 bridge, east bank. The water is about 4' deep against the saw grass bed and only drops to 6-8' about 200' toward the channel.


----------

